# Onboard PCI GBE lan not working!



## RazL (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi, i have a problem with my Onboard Network adaptor. It used to function properly before but currently, it stopped working. There's no blinking green or orange light when i plug in the lan cable. I have tried looking into the BIOS and reset to default settings. Advanced->Onboard Device Configuration->Onboard PCIE GbE LAN is enabled. I've also tried re-installing the drivers but it tells me that "Installer cant find Atheros L1 ethernet controller on your system". I'm using Asus P5k-SE motherboard. I have sent a number of mails to asus support but none of them seems to help. Help please.


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

quick fix: get a networking card for a few bucks and turn off onboard. Past that I dont know what to tell ya. Good luck


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Have you checked in device manager is the network adaptor installed without (!)?


----------



## RazL (Aug 2, 2008)

Thank you all for the reply. Unfortunately Attansic Network adapter is not found on the device manager with the Onboard Lan enabled. My guess is that it won't work anymore. I've tried mostly everything for weeks. Cleared the RTC ram, formatted, unplugged everything then plug in again... Thinking of either getting a better mobo buy an external NIC card or send it for RMA service. Thanks!


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

The intel chipset mobo driver has to be installed for most other devices install correctly.

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=P5K SE


----------

